# Iraqi Reporter Throws Shoes At Bush



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

An Iraqi reporter threw shoes at President Bush in one of Saddam Hussein's former palaces. 

Video here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmt2_wyDKJI

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well it took awhile for security to get to him. Wow.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://vash.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Anims/bushoes.gif 
http://i35.tinypic.com/2ez5v5x.gif 
http://xs134.xs.to/xs134/08500/kame821.gif 
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s2/pizdetss/1229322357453.gif 

and a great youtube: 
http://www.youtube.com/v/DGBM1q_oCZY&hl=en&fs=1

Didn't post all of the GIFs for the sake of you 56k people.

edit: gotta give Bush credit for dodging those Matrix-style.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is the slow motion remix :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y-ejo1wvQk


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Think of the whole irony in this. 
If Bush would not have brought the US into war. this man would not have had the freedom to do this. He would have been shot as the shoe was being thrown. He may not like the fact that many have died. But the irony is he can now dare doing things like this without the fear of dying. 

 TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS,
HE LIVED ALL ALONE,
IN A ONE BEDROOM HOUSE MADE OF
PLASTER AND STONE.

I HAD COME DOWN THE CHIMNEY 
WITH PRESENTS TO GIVE,
AND TO SEE JUST WHO
IN THIS HOME DID LIVE.

I LOOKED ALL ABOUT,
A STRANGE SIGHT I DID SEE,
NO TINSEL, NO PRESENTS,
NOT EVEN A TREE.

NO STOCKING BY MANTLE,
JUST BOOTS FILLED WITH SAND,
ON THE WALL HUNG PICTURES
OF FAR DISTANT LANDS.

WITH MEDALS AND BADGES,
AWARDS OF ALL KINDS,
A SOBER THOUGHT
CAME THROUGH MY MIND.

FOR THIS HOUSE WAS DIFFERENT,
IT WAS DARK AND DREARY,
I FOUND THE HOME OF A SOLDIER,
ONCE I COULD SEE CLEARLY.

THE SOLDIER LAY SLEEPING,
SILENT, ALONE,
CURLED UP ON THE FLOOR
IN THIS ONE BEDROOM HOME.

THE FACE WAS SO GENTLE,
THE ROOM IN SUCH DISORDER,
NOT HOW I PICTURED
A UNITED STATES SOLDIER.

WAS THIS THE HERO
OF WHOM I'D JUST READ?
CURLED UP ON A PONCHO,
THE FLOOR FOR A BED?

I REALIZED THE FAMILIES
THAT I SAW THIS NIGHT,
OWED THEIR LIVES TO THESE SOLDIERS
WHO WERE WILLING TO FIGHT.

SOON ROUND THE WORLD,
THE CHILDREN WOULD PLAY,
AND GROWNUPS WOULD CELEBRATE
A BRIGHT CHRISTMAS DAY.

THEY ALL ENJOYED FREEDOM
EACH MONTH OF THE YEAR,
BECAUSE OF THE SOLDIERS,
LIKE THE ONE LYING HERE.

I COULDN'T HELP WONDER
HOW MANY LAY ALONE,
ON A COLD CHRISTMAS EVE
IN A LAND FAR FROM HOME.

THE VERY THOUGHT
BROUGHT A TEAR TO MY EYE,
I DROPPED TO MY KNEES
AND STARTED TO CRY.

THE SOLDIER AWAKENED
AND I HEARD A ROUGH VOICE,
'SANTA DON'T CRY,
THIS LIFE IS MY CHOICE;

I FIGHT FOR FREEDOM,
I DON'T ASK FOR MORE, 
MY LIFE IS MY GOD,
MY! COUNTRY, MY CORPS. '

THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER
AND DRIFTED TO SLEEP,
I COULDN'T CONTROL IT,
I CONTINUED TO WEEP.

I KEPT WATCH FOR HOURS,
SO SILENT AND STILL
AND WE BOTH SHIVERED
FROM THE COLD NIGHT'S CHILL 

I DIDN'T WANT TO LEAVE
ON THAT COLD, DARK, NIGHT,
THIS GUARDIAN OF HONOR
SO WILLING TO FIGHT.

THEN THE SOLDIER ROLLED OVER,
WITH A VOICE SOFT AND PURE,
WHISPERED, 'CARRY ON SANTA,
IT'S CHRISTMAS DAY, ALL IS SECURE.'

ONE LOOK AT MY WATCH,
AND I KNEW HE WAS RIGHT.
' MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND,!
AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT.'


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I want to know who throws shoes at Bush on a regular basis to make him so good at ducking.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

emc7 said:


> I want to know who throws shoes at Bush on a regular basis to make him so good at ducking.


He goes hunting with Cheney all the time.


Has to be ready to duck.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> I want to know who throws shoes at Bush on a regular basis to make him so good at ducking.


Maybe it was baseball. Hee Hee.
He co-owned the Texas Rangers baseball team before defeating Ann Richards to become Governor of Texas in 1994.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Isn't it amazing what some people FORGET in a few short years... what an idiot... America made it possible for these people to live unoppressed lives.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep, Shame for sure. Its time to come home and let them fend for they're own.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

fish_doc said:


> Think of the whole irony in this.
> If Bush would not have brought the US into war. this man would not have had the freedom to do this. He would have been shot as the shoe was being thrown. He may not like the fact that many have died. But the irony is he can now dare doing things like this without the fear of dying.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]


The true irony is that more Americans have died since 9-11 than on 9-11 fighting in these ridiculous, meaningless wars that Bush has brought us into.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Honestly...who throws a shoe?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Fishfirst said:


> Isn't it amazing what some people FORGET in a few short years... what an idiot... America made it possible for these people to live unoppressed lives.


Maybe they want oppressed lives?
The world will always be the world.

Attack, defend, attack, defend, attack, defend. Even people opinions, ideas and beliefs are attack and defend.

I don't really have an answer to all this except the love for power has got to stop. This is why the world has always been backwards, but hey if people think this is life, why take it away.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm sure the MAJORITY of Iraqis enjoy going to the market, eating out, going shopping, voting, etc. stuff they could not do under saddam. Iraqis will learn fairly quickly to enjoy the FREEDOMS that we've given them... it just going to take some time to "asimulate" into the REAL world.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah well, if we hadn't of stepped into Iraq as we did, this man would have been killed on the spot for tossing his shoes. Anyway, I don't take it as a huge insult. Since this incident took place, I've learned that throwing a shoe at someone such as this man did, in their culture, is really nothing more than yelling, "Boo!" here.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, in their culture throwing shoes is an extreme gesture. It's why when the statue of saddam was taken down, all the children ran up and hit it with their shoes. It's a bit more than "boo", more like a middle finger and kick to the face.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

It's just too bad the guy missed!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

fish_doc said:


> Think of the whole irony in this.
> If Bush would not have brought the US into war. this man would not have had the freedom to do this. He would have been shot as the shoe was being thrown. He may not like the fact that many have died. But the irony is he can now dare doing things like this without the fear of dying.
> 
> TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS,
> ...


As a military dependent, I love that poem! Thanks for sharing!!! 

and yes, throwing a show is like flicking off at someone. It's considered the most demeaning gesture in their culture.


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Maybe they want oppressed lives?
> The world will always be the world.
> 
> Attack, defend, attack, defend, attack, defend. Even people opinions, ideas and beliefs are attack and defend.
> ...



Imho-

Without conflict there is menial progress. The quest for power over anything is what gives us the benefits we have. Power over nature gives us homes, electricity, flight, and medicine. Power over others brings personal advancement in terms of wealth or secure food/water sources over folks, or even technological advancements during war time (competition between groups). 

Really, I'd say it would boil down to the human (and most animals) desire to ensure the most benefits for our own progeny. Who doesn't want their children to have the most advantages in world? I'm sure competitiveness between groups for resources in the past has been selected for positively by nature. Even ring-tailed lemurs (prosimians who go wayyyy far down the human evolutionary tree to our last common ancestor) will squabble over territory to ensure the most food and water for their troop. Competitiveness is something we get from our ancestors being relatively intelligent and living socially. On the other hand, competitiveness seems to be more easily curbed when the population isn't too large and there is plenty to go around.


----------

